
Brick-And-Mortar Stores Are Shuttering at a Record Pace - plessthanpt05
https://www.wsj.com/articles/brick-and-mortar-stores-are-shuttering-at-a-record-pace-1492818818
======
Zbynek_Drab
Looks inevitable and in a way, desirable.

Having brick and mortars shops when you have drone deliveries is really
inefficient.

At least for mass-produced goods. Maybe the "artisanal" stuff can survive as
independent shops, reversing the hideous chain-store trend.

Next up: office spaces as working from anywhere becomes the norm.

End result: tons of vacant real estate than can be converted into housing.

I see only advantages.

------
NicoJuicy
[https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/articles/...](https://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.wsj.com/articles/brick-
and-mortar-stores-are-shuttering-at-a-record-pace-1492818818)

